# UK Illegal file sharers face net ban



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

Those who illegally download movies and music in the UK could have their internet service cut off under new proposals being drafted by the government as part of a planned crackdown on piracy to be announced next week.

The proposed new law is based on a 'three-strike' system and would require ISPs to take action against the estimated six million users a year who access pirated material. This will include a warning email being sent to first-time offenders, a second offence will warrant a temporary suspension and a third offence will see their contract with their ISP suspended.

The full details about this are not yet known, however this news as caused a stirr among privacy advocacy groups as ISPs would likely be required to snoop at the content being sent over their networks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

umm surely they can change ISPs if that happens?


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

No, they are blacklisted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklist

Regards Jason


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah... Possible

I wish to add... Software? Cos sometimes i download old software like Windows Best Of Entrainment Pack (like Life Genesis, SkiFree) and GP3 conventer....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I can't believe you just made a link to wiki about blacklisting... lol


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Couriant said:


> I can't believe you just made a link to wiki about blacklisting... lol


But they can try different ways of going in like false name and false details... also they can go to Internet Cafe


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol i know that, I meant I can't believe he did that, like I didn't know what blacklisting is


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Couriant said:


> lol i know that, I meant I can't believe he did that, like I didn't know what blacklisting is


Lol, i know... Perhaps he's a teacher LOL!


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

I try my best 

Regards Jason


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Jason2 said:


> I try my best
> 
> Regards Jason


Just a little too much though 

It's all good though.


----------



## Atthack (Feb 19, 2008)

Agh... Must suck for those who has this ISP.
If I were having internet connection with someone who believes in a censored World Wide Web, I'd move to a different one REALLY QUICK.

The WWW should be free for all, and not be controlled by a person's ISP. Wild. lol :up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

agreed about freedom


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Its never gonna happen, just another stupid scheme proposed by the government that will never be put into the place. I read a link the other day on google news saying that all the major UK isp's have rejected the idea saying its impossible for them to monitor it, and there are too many possible problems. For example what if someone in your household or house share gets banned, does that mean the whole of the house cant use it either?


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

What is the UK coming to? I object, people pay for their internet service and therefore have the right to access whatever they want at the speed that they pay for.


----------



## Atthack (Feb 19, 2008)

jackdw said:


> What is the UK coming to? I object, people pay for their internet service and therefore have the right to access whatever they want at the speed that they pay for.


Amen to that my friend!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

jackdw said:


> What is the UK coming to? I object, people pay for their internet service and therefore have the right to access whatever they want at the speed that they pay for.


I read that article somewhere. Or an article about the article. What a joke.
What is interesting is that DRM is such a failure that the RIAA & the MAFIAA now want to make ISPs' responsible for protecting their investment.
(Notice my sig.? That means you can't rearrange the letters to form new words either as I have already used those letterz. Thanx and no questions please.)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

jackdw said:


> What is the UK coming to? I object, people pay for their internet service and therefore have the right to access whatever they want at the speed that they pay for.


as long as it does not break any laws or rules that the ISP has laid down.

Abuse the rules, the ISP has every right in the punishment, though trying to enact this (or anything that is technological) will probably be impossible.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cox is currently doing something similar. Email notices are going out.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, All you USAers are lucky


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Well, All you USAers are lucky


how so?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Well, All you USAers are lucky


"While US Blames P2P For Everything, EU Invests Money In It...

...That's why it's nice to see the EU invest $22 million in helping to build a new, open source, BitTorrent client,..."

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080220/120359305.shtml


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Lmao, that's fantastic!


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

can i just ask, how on earth are they going to crack down on 6 million people, and pretty much every one i know uses P2P of some sort, so that 6 million has to be an underestimate surely. also if on average people pay £15 ~ £20 a month for their internet, can you really see ISP companies sacraficing between £90000000 and £120000000 a month? i think not.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

The Government are putting these plans in to place but the ISP's have said no for the very reason jmb1991 stated, they would lose too much money, the Government probably have some power over the ISP's but if they shut down all the ISP's in the country then the UK economy would crash so it is very unlikely that this will happen in the near future.

I agree that something has to be done to stop the illegal downloading (even though i used to download music 24/7) as it is taking money from the film makers and music artists but at the same time if a band are any good people will buy there CD's anyway in order to support the band. Also bands earn more money from the live gigs that they do than the sales of there CD's.

We will all have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

True, but a lot of the more commercial artists these days don't bother with live gigs, the only way they get profit is from song sales, via CDs and internet, so in some cases it is a big issue.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

JPLamb said:


> the UK economy would crash so it is very unlikely that this will happen in the near future.


The UK economy is already crashing.. £1.10 for a litre of fuel.. Ridiculous.... 80% of that is tax. Imagine fuel at 30p a litre, that's it's real value, what we should pay for it.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

jackdw said:


> The UK economy is already crashing.. £1.10 for a litre of fuel.. Ridiculous.... 80% of that is tax. Imagine fuel at 30p a litre, that's it's real value, what we should pay for it.


I agree, i Started driving tust under a year ago and have seen the fule prices rising by the week and then come down a tiny bit this week  but with out the internet what would the country do? we would have to rely on Royal Mail again meaning it would take a day to get a letter  There would be a sudden rush to buy a new Fax machine


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

JPLamb said:


> we would have to rely on Royal Mail again meaning it would take a day to get a letter


Don't exadurate.. A day? More like a week...

Sooner Brown goes, the better.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

jackdw said:


> Don't exadurate.. A day? More like a week...


thats assuming they dont loose your letter at some point down the line, or deliver it to the wrong house... 



jackdw said:


> Sooner Brown goes, the better.


i couldnt agree more


----------

